

MapQuest Will Use OpenStreetMap Data in the UK - yellowbkpk
http://devblog.mapquest.com/2010/07/09/mapquest-opens-up-uk/

======
joshfinnie
This is very exciting for people who know about and contribute to
OpenStreetMap. The UK version is very details and leaps ahead of the US
version, but in time I can only hope it catchs up. I would be interested to
see if MapQuest has any thoughts of using OSM in the US if the quality is
improved...

~~~
yellowbkpk
They already support the US (the regular map features work when you pan across
the Atlantic), they just aren't marketing that fact.

